# Educating Yorkshire



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Did anyone see this last night?
I'm about to watch it, but already the title and trailer have got me indignant.
I MUST watch it though!


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2013)

mixed reviews from my facebook feed. 50/50 deeply offensive / great. i trust the deeply offended person more...


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 6, 2013)

It was great. What's the offensive angle?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2013)

fuck knows, i didn't ask.


----------



## Voley (Sep 6, 2013)

I saw a bit of it. Headmaster was trying to sort out this unruly kid who'd been sent to see him 70 odd times. Just seemed like yer average fly-on-the-wall thing from the bit I saw. I turned over after a bit, it wasn't that interesting. I did wonder if it was going to be a bit 'let's all point and laugh at thickie Northerners' but the bit I saw wasn't.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought the Bailey? the girl with the drawn on eyebrows and Ryan the boy who went for the school council were brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> It was great. What's the offensive angle?


Well, it _looks_ like just another exploitative tv show in which we all laugh at others for being from somewhere else despite the fact that we're not that different.
The title just screams superiority!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought it was brilliant. Bailey and her eyebrows were my highlight! I hope we see her again, but it looked like each episode will focus on a different group of kids.
I also thought the headmaster was ace. Great mix of friendly and scary.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 6, 2013)

I didn't see anything to get offended about. The programme certainly didn't take any kind of sneery tone.


----------



## Athos (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like just another exploitative tv show in which we all laugh at others for being from somewhere else despite the fact that we're not that different.
> The title just screams superiority!



Have you watched it? Or did you arrive at that conclusion from thethe title alone?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2013)

I found the show quite inspiring really. Didn't feel it was taking the piss at all.


----------



## Thora (Sep 6, 2013)

You couldn't pay me enough to deal with teenagers all day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Athos said:


> Have you watched it? Or did you arrive at that conclusion from thethe title alone?


This is a very short thread. You have no excuse for not reading it.
It's on at 9. Will report back.
But fuck that title.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to deal with teenagers all day.


They're fucking awesome


----------



## Athos (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This is a very short thread. You have no excuse for not reading it.
> It's on at 9. Will report back.
> But fuck that title.



What's wrong with the title.  It's a follow up to the previous series: Educating Essex.  I think the plan is to look at schools in different parts of the country.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 6, 2013)

I quite liked it, these type of shows just sum up the type of things kids/students do everyday that make me laugh.

Female teacher: "I'm really hot"
12 year old school kid: "Miss, maybe you're going through the menopause"


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 6, 2013)

I watched Educating Essex (assuming this is similar) I don't know how the fuck anyone could be deeply offended by it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Athos said:


> What's wrong with the title.  It's a follow up to the previous series: Educating Essex.  I think the plan is to look at schools in different parts of the country.


I see.
I just thought it was like The Only Way Is Essex
I was inferring that it was considered that educating Yorkshire people was more difficult than elsewhere, whilst the trailer seemed to show that this school was like any other school in the UK. So why bother with locating the school in the first place.
One thing that I do think is odd is why a school would let this happen in the first place - having 36 cameras or whatever in a school filming all that goes on is not on IMO, for so many reasons


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 6, 2013)

If it's like educating Essex it'll be good and not offensive. 

I'll give it a watch.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 6, 2013)

Athos said:


> It's a follow up to the previous series: Educating Essex.


 
Sub-title 'An Uphill Struggle'


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to deal with teenagers all day.





Orang Utan said:


> They're fucking awesome


Well done Orang Utan, I agree.  Anyone who has ever worked with teenagers (and that includes me) will say that they get an undeservedly bad press. There is nothing wrong with the rising generation that wasn't perceived to be just the same with our generation at their age.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought about watching it when I saw the trailer over the summer hols. Then I went back to school so that by the time it came on that seemed like a busman's holiday. 

My last school did something like that or was considering it. The school would agree as it's publicity and they think they have something good to show. No school that thought it was shit would agree to be filmed.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 6, 2013)

There's nothing offensive about the title or the content and the programme shows Yorkshire in a good light.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just put it on catch up.

Thought you'd be watching The Joy of Disco on BBC4 Orang Utan ...starts in 10 minutes


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Just put it on catch up.
> 
> Thought you'd be watching The Joy of Disco on BBC4 Orang Utan ...starts in 10 minutes


It's either my phone or the telly.
I've seen joy of disco - that's well old!


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Thought you'd be watching The Joy of Disco on BBC4 Orang Utan ...starts in 10 minutes


he _is_ the joy of disco.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Enjoying it so far.
Still don't think it's right to make a reality tv programme in a school though


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

discokermit said:


> he _is_ the joy of disco.


I'm off to dance to disco in Brixton after this as it happens


----------



## discokermit (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm off to dance to disco in Brixton after this as it happens


bastard. what you going to?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I thought about watching it when I saw the trailer over the summer hols. Then I went back to school so that by the time it came on that seemed like a busman's holiday.
> 
> My last school did something like that or was considering it. The school would agree as it's publicity and they think they have something good to show. No school that thought it was shit would agree to be filmed.


How would they get around the distractions? How do you focus?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

discokermit said:


> bastard. what you going to?


Field Work at The Grosvenor


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's either my phone or the telly.
> I've seen joy of disco - that's well old!



Ah okay


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the idea of those punishment booths.
The kids are brilliant, esp Baillie, but they're only showing the manageable ones, I'm sure.
I am liking the head though! Don't agree with him about everything but I like his approach


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2013)

Things like this always remind me how great most teenagers are.
And even though those three were complete arseholes to that poor elderly couple, I was glad they didn't give up on that boy and exclude him permanently.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought it was excellent though now I have serious Head Teacher envy. Can't imagine my head ever asking SLT to make it their mission to ask everyone they meet how they are and to smile at them. 

I thought those kids in Isolation were very well behaved. Ours mainly threaten/attempt to smash our heads in with bricks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

Kidda said:


> I thought it was excellent though now I have serious Head Teacher envy. Can't imagine my head ever asking SLT to make it their mission to ask everyone they meet how they are and to smile at them.


I do that every day!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

This is why i don't think I could be a teacher - pretending to be outraged by kids throwing snowballs and wearing the wrong make-up or tie. How do you fake that? Should you?
I was told to do acting lessons by a potential trainer. I thought that was a load of bollocks, but maybe not!


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I do that every day!



That's what you're supposed to do. Only the passive aggressive losers at my school don't do that. 

Don't know about the distractions, wasn't there when they actually filmed and not sure if they did it in the end.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This is why i don't think I could be a teacher - pretending to be outraged by kids throwing snowballs and wearing the wrong make-up or tie. How do you fake that? Should you?
> I was told to do acting lessons by a potential trainer. I thought that was a load of bollocks, but maybe not!



You can leave the petty stuff to management and yes, you have to fake a lot of outrage. The good thing about faking it is that you're not angry so in no danger of losing your temper and can generally get a good point across. The ability to be dramatic is a fairly important tool in teaching too, don't want to bore the kids.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I do that every day!



You would think it was such a simple and easy thing to do wouldn't you?

It appears however that as your payscale increases your ability to carry it out decreases. Well it does in our place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

"Leave it with me, and I might get back to you' - love it

I'm beginning to suspect Baillie is an actress. She looks older than the kids on Happy Days


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2013)

I just watched it.  Made me want to be a teacher.  I love kids, I like passing knowledge.  And I would, if it didn't feel like teaching has been a bit ruined by constant appraisals.  get enough of that in my job now, if I left it would be partly to escape that culture of always being watched...

I can defo fake outrage and be dramatic, I actually like it...


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I see.
> I just thought it was like The Only Way Is Essex
> I was inferring that it was considered that educating Yorkshire people was more difficult than elsewhere, whilst the trailer seemed to show that this school was like any other school in the UK. So why bother with locating the school in the first place.
> One thing that I do think is odd is why a school would let this happen in the first place - having 36 cameras or whatever in a school filming all that goes on is not on IMO, for so many reasons



Actually, a good point. As a parent, if that happened in my sons school I would not give permission for him to be filmed. Thing is, he would want to be in it... It would be a source of conflict.

There were a few kids with blurred out faces, for that very reason, I guess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

My main concern was the fact that the cameras and the filming would become the main focus of the pupils and the teachers, not learning and educating. They have enough distractions as it is.
Then there's the fact that you are putting vulnerable people (and I include adults!) into situations where they become subject to intense public scrutiny. I wouldn't want to put any school in that situation.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My main concern was the fact that the cameras and the filming would become the main focus of the pupils and the teachers, not learning and educating. They have enough distractions as it is.
> Then there's the fact that you are putting vulnerable people (and I include adults!) into situations where they become subject to intense public scrutiny. I wouldn't want to put any school in that situation.



Agreed, it is odd. I've never truly understood how the positives would outweigh the negatives. I think there must some massive ego involved in offering up your school to be filmed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Agreed, it is odd. I've never truly understood how the positives would outweigh the negatives. I think there must some massive ego involved in offering up your school to be filmed.


Indeed, and though it seems that the head there is very effective, it is also clear that he has an ego the size of Wales.


----------



## ash (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> "Leave it with me, and I might get back to you' - love it
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect Baillie is an actress. She looks older than the kids on Happy Days


Go easy - She has already said she was mauled by a dog as a child so is probably very self conscious  and has scar tissue (hence the make up)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2013)

ash said:


> Go easy - She has already said she was mauled by a dog as a child so is probably very self conscious  and has scar tissue (hence the make up)


I watched it too.
why did the school think it was a good idea for her to be on telly?


----------



## ash (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched it too.
> why did the school think it was a good idea for her to be on telly?


I agree with that, presumably she consented (questionable if that was truly informed consent) and her parents must also have !!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm assuming the cameras must have been fairly unobtrusive, and were probably there for months and months. So I'm sure the novelty wore off after a while, and people got used to them to an extent and were behaving more normally.
I would quite like to see how it was shot and what it looked like from the school's side.


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2013)

A positive aspect, for a kid that is likeable, is a boost in confidence?  But it's a big risk...  Even popular characters might get negative responses.  The school does come out well, mostly. The teacher who referred to a female colleague as a dog for a joke was clearly showing off for the cameras. 

It makes for great entertainment and its inspirational. Is it exploitative?  Is it damaging?  Are they using it to attract people into the profession?  Teens watch this (my son asked to watch it this evening), maybe its a recruitment drive


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 7, 2013)

I let my boy, who is nervous about starting secondary school next week, watch a little bit of it and I think he really liked it and eased a few worries he had about everybody being strict and horrible to each other.
I think the children cmae out of it pretty well, i liked that htey gave the naughty lad an opportunity to say how and why he has changed/improved his behaviour, it would have been unfair of them to just leave the viewer thinking he was a trouble maker. 
My concern about this show was that they might show the challenges that the teachers face and have it all about the teachers and how difficult teaching is, painting the pupils as good or bad and without showing that the events and issues are a part of a bigger 'journey' that the pupils have. The first episode was pretty balanced though, so i'll watch it again.
Plus I'm a little bit in love with the teacher with the bad haircut.


----------



## Cid (Sep 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This is why i don't think I could be a teacher - pretending to be outraged by kids throwing snowballs and wearing the wrong make-up or tie.



At a couple in their 70s?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

Cid said:


> At a couple in their 70s?


----------



## Cid (Sep 9, 2013)

"I could never be in the military...

A big man shoots a man, a bigger man walks away."

Good lad, good lad.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 10, 2013)

Cid said:


> "I could never be in the military...
> 
> A big man shoots a man, a bigger man walks away."
> 
> Good lad, good lad.



if you can read, thank a teacher. if you can read in English, thank a soldier.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 10, 2013)

kebabking said:


> if you can read, thank a teacher. if you can read in English, thank a soldier.



If you can read this on the facebook timeline of someone you went to school with twenty years ago and haven't spoken to since, it's time to delete them.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 10, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If you can read this on the facebook timeline of someone you went to school with twenty years ago and haven't spoken to since, it's time to delete them.



and you'd be doing them a favour - they probably don't want to be 'friends' with someone with such a poor understanding of history, but feel compelled to be so out of pity..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 10, 2013)

Perhaps I don't want to be friends with someone who has a mawkish fascination for dredging up one-sided platitudes pertaining to a highly complex and bloody conflict consisting of millions of deaths on all sides in complete isolation of the historical context of war and Britain's bloody place in it to use as a jingoistic facebook status.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2013)

kebabking said:


> and you'd be doing them a favour - they probably don't want to be 'friends' with someone with such a poor understanding of history, but feel compelled to be so out of pity..


Oh you silly sausage


----------



## sojourner (Sep 12, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Perhaps I don't want to be friends with someone who has a mawkish fascination for dredging up one-sided platitudes pertaining to a highly complex and bloody conflict consisting of millions of deaths on all sides in complete isolation of the historical context of war and Britain's bloody place in it to use as a jingoistic facebook status.


Best response I think I've ever read, to anything, ever


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 19, 2013)

I giggled each time they said Miss Urine


----------



## Kidda (Sep 19, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I giggled each time they said Miss Urine



Me to


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 19, 2013)

Wonder if they call her The Urenator?
She seemd like a good teacher though.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Me to


each time it was mentioned, i'd giggle, then shake my head and think "ffs i'm 34", then think "i've got to post about it on that thread on u75"


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 20, 2013)

If those kids have got any nouse at all, they'll spend all day saying 'Yes Piss' and then when questioned swear blind they were saying 'Yes Miss'. We had way less than that to work with at school and still managed to get plenty of swearing and insults out when addressing teachers.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2013)

she's brilliant.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> she's brilliant.



Aye, she is.


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

I've just started watching this.  I want to stand on Kayleigh's neck.  I probably shouldn't go in to teaching.

ETA: WTF with punishing Cameron though? Someone called him a 'paki', and he pushed them.  He should have been given a medal for not ripping their windpipe out FFS.


----------



## Thora (Sep 23, 2013)

No one called him a paki.


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

nagapie said:


> You can leave the petty stuff to management and yes, you have to fake a lot of outrage. The good thing about faking it is that you're not angry so in no danger of losing your temper and can generally get a good point across. The ability to be dramatic is a fairly important tool in teaching too, don't want to bore the kids.


Why don't you just explain to the kids why the rules are enforced, even if they seem daft superficially, rather than faking outrage?  They're not thick, there's no reason they wouldn't understand it - and may actually accord you a degree of respect for treating them as sentient.


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

Thora said:


> No one called him a paki.


Still watching ep 1, so all I've seen so far is him saying someone did. The head's reaction was that he still had to be punished for pushing the other kid, even if that were true.

That's what I've seen so far, so I shall continue watching!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2013)

My Mum used to teach at this school 

She says it looks like a massive improvement from her time there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Corax said:


> Still watching ep 1, so all I've seen so far is him saying someone did. The head's reaction was that he still had to be punished for pushing the other kid, even if that were true.
> 
> That's what I've seen so far, so I shall continue watching!


You can't just let violence go like that! Even if he'd been insulted! A school can't encourage any kind of violence


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

Thora said:


> No one called him a paki.





Orang Utan said:


> You can't just let violence go like that! Even if he'd been insulted! A school can't encourage any kind of violence


Just watched the rest of that segment, and tbf the head did really well.  I still think his initial reaction was misjudged though.  He was absolutely right to get to the truth rather than taking it purely on first accusation, but IMO punishing a child for reacting to racist/homophobic/similar abuse isn't the right thing to do.  And that's what he said he'd do at the outset, before he knew that it was fabricated/misheard.  Retaliating against hate abuse should be responded to with guidance and support yes, punishment no.

Put it like this.  My lad (9 now) has *never* been in trouble for aggressive behaviour, because I've instilled that in him.  Sometimes, I think I've instilled it in him too much, as despite being perfectly capable of defending himself he's acted with restraint in situations where (for eg) another kid has been hitting and _strangling_ him.  To the point where I had to go and have a chat with the head to get it dealt with (and he did btw, he's an absolutely brilliant headteacher, I've no criticism there).  But if another kid racially abused him (his biological dad is now a UK citizen but not originally), and my boy thumped the other kid on the nose for it, then I'd not be taking him to task.

It's a hard line to draw.  I was brought up to always walk away, and so despite being 6 ft and a 1st XV player, I did.  End result is I got physically bullied and received a number of kickings by arseholes who I could have ground into the dust if I'd fought back.  OTOH, I'd never want the nipper to seriously damage anyone even if they were bullying him - the difference between a punch on the jaw and stamping on their head iykwim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

it's not an appropriate response and needs to be discouraged.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 23, 2013)

Corax said:


> Why don't you just explain to the kids why the rules are enforced, even if they seem daft superficially, rather than faking outrage?  They're not thick, there's no reason they wouldn't understand it - and may actually accord you a degree of respect for treating them as sentient.



I do explain why some rules are enforced, but some rules are daft so I don't bother to say anything about those. Faking outrage makes it sound a bit more dramatic than it is, sometimes you have to seem pissed off with a kid before you are really angry, getting to a stage where you really lose your temper is what needs to be avoided at all costs. And shaming or humiliating a child is also never on. I'm trying to think of a good example. Maybe when lots of the class is talking over you. You tell them how disappointed you are in their behaviour and nip it in the bud before things get really out of hand and you explode and no one learns anything at all.


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not an appropriate response and needs to be discouraged.


That's rather simplistic, tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

You can't just say 'go on son' and forget about it though.
Hitting anyone in anger should always be discouraged.


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You can't just say 'go on son' and forget about it though.
> Hitting anyone in anger should always be discouraged.


Think you're twisting what I've said a tad.  Like I said, _guidance and support_ in cases of racial abuse, homophobia etc. Not flat-out punishment.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 23, 2013)

With the greatest of respect, rax, you aren't a teacher in a school trying to control hundreds of children. 

It simply isn't the same dynamic as working one on one with a child.  Allow one child off for hitting somebody and other children will expect the same treatment.

Not every child will come to school coming from a home with boundaries and consistency.  The school has to do its best to give them that in a way that protects all the children in the school as much as possible.

Nobody is suggesting that they always get it right and nobody is suggesting that the reason why rules are in place isn't / shouldn't explaine(d) to the children.  This isn't a 24 hour blow by blow account of what happens in a school and it will be edited.


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> With the greatest of respect, rax,


I think you're not like this so am trying not to take it this way - but that's usually code for 'with zero respect whatsoever'.



purenarcotic said:


> you aren't a teacher in a school trying to control hundreds of children.


And neither do I need to be.  When it comes to issues of racial/homophobic/etc abuse I don't give a fuck about the practicalities of a school full of kids tbh.  It would be much _easier_ to teach them like we did in the 50s, with canings and dunces caps.  It doesn't make it _right_.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 23, 2013)

No it isn't.  I'm saying that because I understand why you find it odd / it seems unfair.  I was simply trying to give their perspective.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2013)

Also in that segment all the other kids said he wasn't called a paki.

So actually the kid has pushed the other kid and when he thinks he's gonna get in trouble, makes up something worse to say the other lad has done to try and use him as a scapegoat.

So actually the punishment was a little on the lenient side, but as the head said he had to give him benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> Why don't you just explain to the kids why the rules are enforced, even if they seem daft superficially, rather than faking outrage?  They're not thick, there's no reason they wouldn't understand it - and may actually accord you a degree of respect for treating them as sentient.



I had a year 8 try to climb out of a window this afternoon. This particular window has bars on it. 

He got stuck and screamed help a lot. 

Some of them really are that thick. 

I had to fake outrage so the little numbnut doesn't try it again. Which is really hard to do when your whole body is screaming ''piss yourself laughing''


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Also in that segment all the other kids said he wasn't called a paki.
> 
> So actually the kid has pushed the other kid and when he thinks he's gonna get in trouble, makes up something worse to say the other lad has done to try and use him as a scapegoat.
> 
> So actually the punishment was a little on the lenient side, but as the head said he had to give him benefit of the doubt.


See #76.  I was commenting on his _initial_ reaction.  His handling from that point on was spot on IMO.


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2013)

Kidda said:


> I had a year 8 try to climb out of a window this afternoon. This particular window has bars on it.
> 
> He got stuck and screamed help a lot.
> 
> ...


Lol.  Tbh I think my approach would probably be to just watch him, shake my head, and sigh.  If it's got bars on it's not like he can do himself any damage can he?

I guess legal responsibility must make a few things go through your mind though - eg if he got his arm caught and fell, breaking it.  Explaining why you didn't intervene at all would be tricky I guess...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> See #76.  I was commenting on his _initial_ reaction.  His handling from that point on was spot on IMO.


 
Oh sorry


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 24, 2013)

Managing risk can be a really difficult thing balance: their right to take it vs a requirement to keep them, other pupils and staff safe etc etc.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> Lol.  Tbh I think my approach would probably be to just watch him, shake my head, and sigh.  If it's got bars on it's not like he can do himself any damage can he?
> 
> I guess legal responsibility must make a few things go through your mind though - eg if he got his arm caught and fell, breaking it.  Explaining why you didn't intervene at all would be tricky I guess...



It was the image of having to phone the fire brigade and then the explanation i'd have to give to my, no doubt very pissed off, headteacher that made me act on it  

Tbh I think getting trapped in the bars for a couple of hours might have done him some good, not to mention giving us some respite


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2013)

The girls in episode two are coming across and totally lacking in humanity so far.


----------



## Thora (Sep 26, 2013)

Aw poor Hadiqa, those girls are horrible.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 26, 2013)

Kids can be so cruel to each other sometimes.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 26, 2013)

The thing I like about this series is that it gives a degree of context but after the event - which gives you a bit of a test around how you jump to a label (well it did me).  You see the pupils acting something out, being pretty vile but then bit by bit you are shown the root of the behavior and the other sides of their character.  If you spend a lot of time with young people you are aware that under every strutting, swearing, chair kicking whatever is usually a bundle of low self esteem and insecurity rather than an 'aggressive yob' as many sections of the media would have us think.  The eyebrow shaving girl was a classic case in point - at first instance you think (well I did) 'why are you orange, please resist this slap vanity stuff'  then you start to understand that she is trying to cover scars and not get sidelined as the freaky ugly kid and no doubt has looked at herself in the mirror endlessly wishing the scars were not there.  Trying to negotiate the consumer fetishism/celebrities as gods/this is how you must look to be worth anything world young people are in must be a nightmare.  I also noticed that although the head looks pretty healthy most of the older teachers look about ready for the grave.  Which is pretty much how most of the people at my place look if they have been at it for ten years or so.


----------



## Thora (Sep 26, 2013)

I cannot follow a word Safiya says.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2013)

She wants to be an air hostess


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2013)

Not going to happen.


----------



## Thora (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope she gets her C.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2013)

Thora said:


> I hope she gets her C.


Not quite but she still got through! 

I find this program really moving.


----------



## Thora (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm surprised Hadiqa's dad sent her to a school like that if he's a barrister.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 26, 2013)

Thora said:


> I'm surprised Hadiqa's dad sent her to a school like that if he's a barrister.



He might not agree with private school though.

Would you pay for your son's education if you could afford it or would you keep him in state education?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2013)

Thora said:


> I'm surprised Hadiqa's dad sent her to a school like that if he's a barrister.


Maybe he's a socialist


----------



## Kidda (Sep 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Not going to happen.



She might, she's got two years in college first.


----------



## Thora (Sep 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe he's a socialist


Even so, it didn't seem like the type of school that upper middle class socialists send their children.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2013)

It's just a normal school. It probably has an Outstanding Ofsted report.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just a normal school. It probably has an Outstanding Ofsted report.



Rated Good in all areas according to its website.

So seems perfectly decent to me.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2013)

Unrelated to anything important, but I love how it's always snowing there.


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2013)

I noticed that too. S'grim oop t'North, evidently.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2013)

Faaackin' ell kids are horrible


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 30, 2013)

The way that Safiya (sp) speaks!


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 1, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> The way that Safiya (sp) speaks!



I thought it was just me - or the mic'ing for sound - but it's honestly very rare that I have real difficulties following what's being said. I work and was brought up with a massive range of people with really really strong UK regional accents as well as a global host of speakers of English as a foreign language - and Safiya really did have me going completely blank and scratching my head at times. Then took a look at Twitter and found that there are scores and scores and scores of people with the same problem with her ... recurring hashtag: #translationplease

I do feel for her (and I wonder whether this series was such a good idea, as well) being pilloried on social media for her speaking style! But if she wants to be an air hostess she's going to have to iron it out a bit more. More than anything else it's the speed, I think - just SLOW DOWN AND BREATHE and then things would be a lot easier to follow...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 1, 2013)

Her teacher said she writes in exactly the same way she speaks, tacking "innit" on the end of everything etc.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe he's a socialist



Dunno, if Benazhir Bhutto is her hero..


----------



## Kidda (Oct 1, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> I thought it was just me - or the mic'ing for sound - but it's honestly very rare that I have real difficulties following what's being said. I work and was brought up with a massive range of people with really really strong UK regional accents as well as a global host of speakers of English as a foreign language - and Safiya really did have me going completely blank and scratching my head at times. Then took a look at Twitter and found that there are scores and scores and scores of people with the same problem with her ... recurring hashtag: #translationplease
> 
> I do feel for her (and I wonder whether this series was such a good idea, as well) being pilloried on social media for her speaking style! But if she wants to be an air hostess she's going to have to iron it out a bit more. More than anything else it's the speed, I think - just SLOW DOWN AND BREATHE and then things would be a lot easier to follow...



It's really not that uncommon. 
I'm often left scratching my head. 

The word for this term is 'peak' everything is fucking peak 

Why cor they spake propa?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2013)

I watched it last night and it was ace (again), that Mr. Moses came across as a fucking good bloke - whose methods appear to work. Year 9s are always the worst year group


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 4, 2013)

S☼I said:


> I watched it last night and it was ace (again), that Mr. Moses came across as a fucking good bloke - whose methods appear to work. Year 9s are always the worst year group


did i hear them right - he doesn't teach, and is just there to look after them?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, is it called pastoral care or something?
Mr Moses seemed lovely. We never had anyone like that at my school.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, pastoral care. Focussing on emotional wellbeing rather than purely on teaching / academic attainment (though obviously emotional wellbeing is linked to academic attainment).

Happy pupils get better results.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yeah, is it called pastoral care or something?
> Mr Moses seemed lovely. We never had anyone like that at my school.


Cool.
We had a pastoral office at our school. But no one was employed to work in it 
There would occasionally be an unhappy girl, with a hot water bottle, sat in it.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 4, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Cool.
> We had a pastoral office at our school. But no one was employed to work in it
> There would occasionally be an unhappy girl, with a hot water bottle, sat in it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2013)

School I worked at had no purely pastoral head of years or members of the SLT, just 2 guidance counselors who were wonderful. Didn't even have that when I was a school pupil - one occasion I broke down in tears in my head of year's office (something I would never have done had I been able to help it) and told her I was always getting the shit kicked out of me at home. She told me I deserved it because I was an awful child


----------



## zoooo (Oct 4, 2013)

Blimey.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2013)

I spent much of year 10 and 11 hiding in the Education Welfare office chatting to the EWO and listening to The Cure. That was the pastoral care when I was at school.

The EWO was lovely and pretty much saved me I reckon. He went well above and beyond for me and I'll always be grateful for that. I had an awful time at school and home but it could have been even worse. 

Last time I saw him was at Glastonbury. He was wearing a really bad rainbow jumper and I was skinning up. : )

The other hero of my school years was my English teacher. She saw through my bullshit and recognised that I had a brain and wasn't just trouble. 

Having someone like that to turn to as a kid in invaluable.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2013)

they seem to call some of the teachers "sir" a lot. It seems like a fairly old fashioned thing, to me.

I don't think I ever called any teacher sir, at primary, middle, or high school.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw an episode of this for the first time tonight (or perhaps it is last night now). I was pleasantly surprised and enjoyed it a lot. There was a bunch of girls who were struggling with maths and the deputy head who was a maths teacher took over their teaching in order to try to get them up to the crucial C grade that all schools are under an obligation to achieve. The girls were obviously playing to the camera in the sense that they were wearing make-up and built up hair. They were not unsympathetic characters and you could see why the teachers were trying to get them to achieve more. That deputy head teacher nearly wore himself out, carrying on working despite serious health issues. I hope he learns to look after himself more or he will never make it through to retirement. I can see why he worked so hard though. It was difficult to assess to what extent the camera team were influencing things which must be the case.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> they seem to call some of the teachers "sir" a lot. It seems like a fairly old fashioned thing, to me.
> 
> I don't think I ever called any teacher sir, at primary, middle, or high school.


What did you call them? "mr [surname]" every time you wanted their attention must've been a bit onerous?   did you call your female teachers "miss"?

"Sir" isn't an honorific: it's shorthand.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 11, 2013)

As the series goes on I'm wondering more about the storylines. Sheridan has been followed by the cameras since the start. I can imagine they had shortlist at before production of 'characters'. Not sure whether this makes it any less real.

I noticed a lot more people looking into the camera last night too.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 11, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I saw an episode of this for the first time tonight (or perhaps it is last night now). I was pleasantly surprised and enjoyed it a lot. There was a bunch of girls who were struggling with maths and the deputy head who was a maths teacher took over their teaching in order to try to get them up to the crucial C grade that all schools are under an obligation to achieve. The girls were obviously playing to the camera in the sense that they were wearing make-up and built up hair. They were not unsympathetic characters and you could see why the teachers were trying to get them to achieve more. That deputy head teacher nearly wore himself out, carrying on working despite serious health issues. I hope he learns to look after himself more or he will never make it through to retirement. I can see why he worked so hard though. It was difficult to assess to what extent the camera team were influencing things which must be the case.



The amount of makeup they had on seemed standard for teenage girls to me! No worse than what my friends tried to get away with.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> What did you call them? "mr [surname]" every time you wanted their attention must've been a bit onerous?   did you call your female teachers "miss"?
> 
> "Sir" isn't an honorific: it's shorthand.


We always said Mr surname, or Mrs surname. 
Except for maybe one guy, who thought him self cool and down with the kids, who we called Ray. 

No one ever said just "miss" either.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> We always said Mr surname, or Mrs surname.
> Except for maybe one guy, who thought him self cool and down with the kids, who we called Ray.
> 
> No one ever said just "miss" either.


Ok.  That's pretty weird.  I've been teaching and workshop leading a lonnnng time and I've worked in well over 100 secondaries around England, and I've never come across one that didn't use "sir/miss".  It's just quicker.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been watching this on 4od, I really like it.  Had to turn off the one with the boy whose step brother died last night though, it was hard to watch.  Poor kid


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> We always said Mr surname, or Mrs surname.
> Except for maybe one guy, who thought him self cool and down with the kids, who we called Ray.
> 
> No one ever said just "miss" either.


Exactly the same at my school.


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The girls were obviously playing to the camera in the sense that they were wearing make-up and built up hair.



That was to protect them from the school's own microclimate, where it's always snowing.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I saw an episode of this for the first time tonight (or perhaps it is last night now). I was pleasantly surprised and enjoyed it a lot. There was a bunch of girls who were struggling with maths and the deputy head who was a maths teacher took over their teaching in order to try to get them up to the crucial C grade that all schools are under an obligation to achieve. The girls were obviously playing to the camera in the sense that they were wearing make-up and built up hair. They were not unsympathetic characters and you could see why the teachers were trying to get them to achieve more. That deputy head teacher nearly wore himself out, carrying on working despite serious health issues. I hope he learns to look after himself more or he will never make it through to retirement. I can see why he worked so hard though. It was difficult to assess to what extent the camera team were influencing things which must be the case.



I don't think there is actually a camera team there, I think they use those little CCTV cameras that hang from the ceiling.

Judging by my students those girls were just being normal girls, that's how they tend to act


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2013)

No there will have been a camera team, not necessarily everywhere. There may have been fixed cameras in some of the staff offices which would preclude s team in small places.  I understand from someone who went through a similar filming process that they are around so long that they become effectively invisible.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 11, 2013)

The head was on the the telly before it was broadcast and I'm sure he said it was predominantly the type of cameras they use in 24 hours in A&E.  Think he said try not to use a camera crew if possible so they can get natural behaviour as much as possible.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 11, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> As the series goes on I'm wondering more about the storylines. Sheridan has been followed by the cameras since the start. I can imagine they had shortlist at before production of 'characters'. Not sure whether this makes it any less real.



Course not; thing is, it's telly, so 6 or 8 or however many it is programmes about the kids who crack on with it and get decent grades and never get into fights and don't have a particularly noteworthy _bildungsroman _won't praps make the final cut from what I suspect is a shitload of hours of footage.



Chip Barm said:


> I noticed a lot more people looking into the camera last night too.



Might well be an editorial decision simply to _show_ more of that. It is a little jarring seeing pupils in, say, episode 4 still being back where they were at the beginning of Episode 2, cos their story hasn't been "resolved" yet. 

I love the programme; my wife in particular was quite affected by last night's episode having worked herself into and through illness cos she felt she was letting her team and the kids down by not being there.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 12, 2013)

kebabking said:


> if you can read, thank a teacher. if you can read in English, thank a Russian soldier.


Fixed for you.


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2013)

I love the teachers, they're great. 

It makes me feel quite sad about my own schooldays, I had a couple of good teachers like that and they really wanted me to succeed. 
Oh to have that chance again (in a better school : D ).


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That deputy head teacher nearly wore himself out, carrying on working despite serious health issues. I hope he learns to look after himself more or he will never make it through to retirement. .



Might have been the editing etc. but I was left feeling that guy should not have been allowed to drive himself into that state. It was apparent that he was increasingly suffering from stress-related ill-health, and I was left with the impression that too little was done to save him from himself. 

I would also like to have seen the production team offer some health up-date at the conclusion.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2013)

I switched on half way through the episode, to suddenly see him with sores on his legs, protective white gloves on and walking like a zombie. I didn't know what the hell was going on. Poor bugger.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I switched on half way through the episode, to suddenly see him with sores on his legs, protective white gloves on and walking like a zombie. I didn't know what the hell was going on. Poor bugger.


Pretty much at least one person in that state in just about every school or college I have ever worked in.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2013)

catinthehat said:


> Pretty much at least one person in that state in just about every school or college I have ever worked in.


Blimey.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 14, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I saw an episode of this for the first time tonight (or perhaps it is last night now). I was pleasantly surprised and enjoyed it a lot. There was a bunch of girls who were struggling with maths and the deputy head who was a maths teacher took over their teaching in order to try to get them up to the crucial C grade that all schools are under an obligation to achieve. The girls were obviously playing to the camera in the sense that they were wearing make-up and built up hair. They were not unsympathetic characters and you could see why the teachers were trying to get them to achieve more. That deputy head teacher nearly wore himself out, carrying on working despite serious health issues. I hope he learns to look after himself more or he will never make it through to retirement. I can see why he worked so hard though. It was difficult to assess to what extent the camera team were influencing things which must be the case.



fuck. i haven't watched this episode yet but just popped into the thread to say i realised the other day that i used to know the deputy head. he's the ex of a friend. haven't seen him in a few years though.

went into teaching late with a proper zeal and was deputy within a very short time frame. he won't learn to look after himself - he left financial work due to burn-out and the belief that teaching would be less stressful. oh dear.   

e2a: didn't mean to imply that he thought teaching wouldn't be stressful, just that he left banking/finance partly because of stress.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> they seem to call some of the teachers "sir" a lot. It seems like a fairly old fashioned thing, to me.
> 
> I don't think I ever called any teacher sir, at primary, middle, or high school.


What did you call them? It's pretty standard IME


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> What did you call them? "mr [surname]" every time you wanted their attention must've been a bit onerous?   did you call your female teachers "miss"?
> 
> "Sir" isn't an honorific: it's shorthand.


Oops, already covered 
I get called Miss quite often too!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oops, already covered
> I get called Miss quite often too!


how about "dad"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> how about "dad"?


Not yet! I remember doing it once myself once though


----------



## Looby (Oct 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not yet! I remember doing it once myself once though



Me too, so embarrassing!


----------



## Cid (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd be quite happy discussing the EU with the geography teacher...


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2013)

Funny to see how much schools have changed since I was there. For the better mostly.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 15, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Ok.  That's pretty weird.  I've been teaching and workshop leading a lonnnng time and I've worked in well over 100 secondaries around England, and I've never come across one that didn't use "sir/miss".  It's just quicker.


We never used sir or miss either, just mr/mrs surname.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 15, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The girls were obviously playing to the camera in the sense that they* were wearing make-up and built up hair*.



have you not seen schoolgirls for a while then ?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought people only used 'Sir' and 'Miss' in the 1950s. But I am apparently mostly wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2013)

The weirdest thing is getting called sir by other adults. I don't like it much!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going to do a poll!


----------



## Kidda (Oct 16, 2013)

catinthehat said:


> Pretty much at least one person in that state in just about every school or college I have ever worked in.



We've just had a teacher who ignored really serious signs that his health wasn't so good for a whole year, often puking up between lessons and running himself in to the ground, only to then discover that it was cancer. 

A whole year


----------



## Bears (Oct 16, 2013)

stavros said:


> That was to protect them from the school's own microclimate, where it's always snowing.



I went to school in Heckmondwike, the neighbouring town and I can confirm that it is flipping cold around there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2013)

Bears said:


> I went to school in Heckmondwike, the neighbouring town and I can confirm that it is flipping cold around there.


proof that northerners are not in fact hard as nails


----------



## Bears (Oct 16, 2013)

This may be because I moved to the Lancashire coast where it's much milder. Anyone I went to school with will tell you I am mesh now. And a traitor, obvs.


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2013)

Bears said:


> I went to school in Heckmondwike, the neighbouring town and I can confirm that it is flipping cold around there.



The "Desolate North East" you might say?


----------



## Cah123 (Oct 18, 2013)

I left seniors school a couple of years ago and this programme does not make me miss it at all, especially when I see those who misbehave getting lots of attention and those who do well are over looked. Some horribly behaved kids in my year and it seems to be getting worse, even in year 7!!


----------



## Corax (Oct 18, 2013)

The last episode had me welling up at the end, as Jack was finally getting settled, got his History option, was feeling like he belonged, and looked like turning it all around.  I was well emotional.  

And afterwards you see that his family had moved again and he was going to start afresh at yet another school.


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> The last episode had me welling up at the end, as Jack was finally getting settled, got his History option, was feeling like he belonged, and looked like turning it all around.  I was well emotional.
> 
> And afterwards you see that his family had moved again and he was going to start afresh at yet another school.



I might have missed it but did they ever say why the family kept moving? 

It was really sad. The fact that he was walking out because he was worried what he'd do was the most upsetting bit. : (


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 19, 2013)

No, they never gave reasons although they said the latest move was to be closer to family.  It's nice to have someone talk about the need to plough resources into pastoral support.  The head comes across as a good sort.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 20, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I might have missed it but did they ever say why the family kept moving?



yes, they were travellers.

and it was incredibly sad and i just thought how selfish of them to not hold off moving again until after his GCSEs.


----------



## Looby (Oct 20, 2013)

Cheers sapphireblue and purenarcotic. 

Yeah, it does seem selfish. 
It's probably easier when the kids are younger but I still found it very hard to move schools at 6. I can't imagine doing that all the time. 

I think my parents were dicks for doing that tbh, they only moved 5 minutes up the road and could both drive!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 20, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> yes, they were travellers.
> 
> *and it was incredibly sad and i just thought how selfish of them to not hold off moving again until after his GCSEs.*



They mightn't have had much choice.


----------



## Looby (Oct 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> They mightn't have had much choice.



Maybe, yeah. Who knows, it was just a shame for him. 

If he struggles to settle in and it takes a while for teachers to suss out what's going on with him then this could really screw things up for him.


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> They mightn't have had much choice.


Yeah, impossible to know what else is going on in the background.  Just thought it sucked for the kid.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Blimey, grit in the eye moment right there.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2013)

Bloody hell. *wipes eyes* 
I've no moisture left in my body. I'm a husk.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 24, 2013)

Ah, what a top kid.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 24, 2013)

Wish I could remember where I read it but there is a big rise in children changing schools due to benefit changes, moving for work in part and to increased take up of private rented sector which is insecure especially at the bottom end.  Its another partly hidden blow to the plight of kids that are already struggling due to socio economic problems - they often need the most support and find it hard to establish relationships and just as in this case as soon as they do they are uprooted.  The number of children that stay in a single secondary level school for their compulsory schooling period is shrinking annually.  I will have a search for the source and stats later.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 25, 2013)

It was fantastic to see how much support they gave to the lad with the stutter and then his epic speech at the end, I liked the fact everyone in the audience was crying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2013)

I loved that episode. Good work Musharraf! <sniff>


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 25, 2013)

sim667 said:


> It was fantastic to see how much support they gave to the lad with the stutter and then his epic speech at the end, I liked the fact everyone in the audience was crying.



Yeah, me too, all the hard lads in bits. "No Hollywood moment" said Mr Burton. My arse. That was fucking ace.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 25, 2013)

My wife was in bits too. "_That's_ why we do it"


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2013)

That was a great episode. Seeing the difference those teachers can actually make to the kids is amazing and it reminded me that teens are really great. Cheeky little fuckers and bloody hard work too mind! 

It almost made me want to become a teacher but then I remembered, Gove, fucking beaurocracy and the shit that teachers on here are going through.   : (


----------



## veracity (Oct 25, 2013)

Musharaf wrote a piece for the Guardian today, it was good to read that he had such a positive experience, both of the school and of taking part in the programme http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/24/educating-yorkshire-channel-4-stammer


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2013)

I appear to have grit in my eye again reading that.


----------



## girasol (Oct 31, 2013)

Last one was so good!  Here's Mr. Burton on The Guardian, today

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...oct/31/mr-burton-educating-yorkshire-musharaf


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 20, 2013)

there was a christmas episode on today or yesterday..


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes it was a catch up I think (I missed the begining and didn't see the whole series before) really cool to see the kids getting their results and the lad with the stammer making a speech.


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2013)

Musharraf did seem to have come on leaps and bounds, although I reckon he'll still struggle to become a teacher if he was serious about that.

I'm glad Mr Steer seemed to have recovered too.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 21, 2013)

clean-cut angry boy and clean-cut Bailey make _such _a lovely couple


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2013)

When asked what it was about her he liked, I wish he'd said the eyebrows.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 23, 2013)

Bailey looks lovely now.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2014)

Educating Yorkshire: One Year On starting on C4 in twenty minutes.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 21, 2014)

I've just cried. Again.


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2014)

It would have been nice for all the teachers to say how glad they were to see the back of Gove, but I suppose it wasn't really the place.

Educating the East End this year, starting in two weeks. I presume someone will start a new thread nearer the time.


----------

